

Sir Ken Robinson: Bring on the learning revolution (TED Talk) - warwick
http://www.ted.com/talks/sir_ken_robinson_bring_on_the_revolution.html

======
madmaze
I think this is an amazing review of what education is now and what it should
be, another amazing talk is this:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_crea...](http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_creativity.html)

